# متطلبات حساب احمال مبني- اسس عامة



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

أسس عامة

عندما يراد تكييف مبني يجب أن نعطي اهتمامنا للآتي :

اولاً :- جغرافية المكان :- 
· خط العرض الواقع عليه المكان 
· ارتفاع الموقع فوق سطح البحر 
· الظروف المناخية للمكان و منها معدلات درجة الحرارة الجافة والرطبة ، والرطوبة النسبية ، و الحدود العليا و الدنيا لقيمها، 
 صيفاً وشتاءً . 
· زمن التعرض للشمس على مدار اليوم 
· عدد شهور الذروة خلال العام . 
· اتجاه الرياح وسرعتها .

موقع المبني منسوبا للجهات الأصلية . 

ثانياً :- مواصفات المبني المراد تكييفه : 
 1) يجب أن تتوافر مخططات معمارية وإنشائية للمبني بصفة مبدئية ، غير نهائية ، إذا كان المبني لم ينشأ بعد ، أو تحت التنفيذ ، وفي حالة أن يكون المبني قائم فعلاً فهناك اعتبارات إضافية تؤخذ في الحسبان قبل أى بداية . منها الجدوى من تكييف المبني القائم و نظام التكييف المناسب ، و الاعتبارات الصحية مثل معدلات التهوية المطلوبة 
2) تحديد الحوائط والواجهات واتجاهاتها ، شمالاً ، جنوباً ، غرب ، شرق ، جنوب شرق ، جنوب غرب ، شمال شرق أو شمال غرب 
3) تحديد مساحات وسماكات الحوائط و هل هي مفرغة أو مصمتة وهل تحتوي على عازل وما نوعه ، والواجهات الزجاجية ودرجة شفافيتها : معتم ، شفاف ، مصنفر أى معالج بالسعف بالرمل ، ذات مظلات خارجية ، ذات ستائر خارجية أو داخلية ، سمك الزجاج وهل هو طبقة واحدة أو طبقتين أو أكثر وما إذا كان بين طبقات الزجاج طبقة عازلة ونوع مادة العزل : هواء أو خلافه ، وسمك طبقة العزل ، أو ما بين طبقات الزجاج من فراغ ، وهل توجد طبقة عاكسة للحرارة على أحد طبقات الزجاج ونوعها . 
 و مهمة كل من المهندس الانشائى و المعماري بالنسبة للحوائط والأسقف الخارجية ننمثل في تحديد :
· مواصفات الطبقاتً المكونة للحوائط و الاسقف و الارضيات
· نوعية كل طبقة وسمكها وكثافتها بما في ذلك طبقات التشطيب 

موقع الحائط جغرافياً بالنسبة للجهات الأصلية من خلال تحديد الشمال لموقع المبني و تسجيله على المخططات
جدولة هذه البيانات 
تحديد الأماكن المتاحة للخدمات و امكانية تعديل مقاساتها و أماكن تواجدها
اعطاء قطاعات تفاصيل الكمر ( الجسور )& arches drop beams التي تعيق تمديدات مجاري الهواء عند المحاور ليسهل عملية التنسيق مع هذه التمديدات
و تكون مهمة مهندس التكييف تحديد المواصفات الحرارية لكل طبقة : ، k, u c, أو r مستعينا بمراجع انتقال الحرارة و مجلد الأساسيات fundamentals  من آشري ، وجدولتها، و منها يحسب المعامل العام لانتقال الحرارة uلكل حائطwall و فاصلpartion و واجهة أو شباك او باب أو أرضية floor أوسقف slab فاصل بين طابقين أو سقف نهائي roof، و قد انتقينا منها مجموعة الجداول الموجودة بين يديك في هذا الكتاب ,

4) عدد طوابق المبني وهل هي متكررة التقسيم والاستخدام أو طوابق ذات تفاصيل غير متكررة التقسيم ، ولكل منها استخدام مستقل ، أيضاَ مواقع ومساحات المناور المتاحة لخدمة مجارى الهواء أو مواسير نقل وسيط التبريد و كذلك مصادر تهوية المبني و أماكن تركيب الوحدات و المراوح. و يجب على المهندس ترقيم الأماكن منسوبة لرقم كل طابق و تحديد استخدامه و عدد المقيمين بكل مكان

5) يجب أن يحدد المعماري تصوره للسقف المستعار و توزيع الاضاءةوالعناصر الاخري عليه

6) يحدد مهندس الكهرباء معدلات الاضاءة و المعدات بأقسام المبني


 7) مجالات استخدام المباني : 
· سكن إداري 
· معرض 
· سكن معيشة 
· مطاعم 
· ج ) ملاهي ( سينما – مسرح – سرك أو خلافه ) 
· أماكن عبادة 
· مبني مؤتمرات أو صالة اجتماعات 
· معامل تعليمية 
· مختبرات 
· ملاعب مغطاه أو حمام سباحة :- مغطاه أو مكشوف
· صالات تجديد النشاط و تنمية عضلات الجسم 
· أنفاق 
· قاعة حاسبات 
· قاعة جراحة ( غرفة عمليات ) 
· قاعة عناية مركزة 
· صالات ملاهي أطفال مغطاه 
· مصانع وورش ومخازن 
· مطابع ، مخازن مواد كيماوية ، مخازن مواد الكترونية ……… إلخ 

8) عدد الأفراد المتوقع أن يشغلو المكان وزمن تواجدهم ، ونوعية أنشطتهم ، واحيتاجاتهم من الهواء النقي ، وهل هم يدخنون أم لا . 

 9) الأجهزة والمعدات والآلات المتوقع استخدامها داخل المبني المراد تكييفه ، وأماكن تواجدها وزمن تشغيلها اليومي ، ونوع الطاقة المستخدمة في تشغيلها والطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن تشغيلها وهل تؤثر قيمتها على الحمل الحراري الكلي للمكان وهل ينتج عن التشغيل ما يلوث هواء المكان ؟ 




بعض من هذه الأجهزة نذكره فيما يلي:

· الأجهزة المنزلية : مواقد غاز،اجهزة مايكرو ويف ، غسالات ، مكانس ، مكواة ، أدوات إعداد الطعام وتجهيزه للطهي كهربائياً مثل الكتشن ماشين ، والخلاط والمعاجن ،…….إلخ 
*· *أجهزة تصفيف الشعر
·أجهزة طبية مثل أجهزة الأشعة وأجهزة العلاج بالليزر وخلافه 
·أجهزة مكتبية كالحاسبات وماكينات الفاكس والتصوير وتصوير المستندات 
·تلفزيون ، فيديو ، رسيفر ، أجهزة عرض أفلام ، أجهزة عرض سينمائية ،بروجكتور، أجهزة إضاءة المسرح و معدات تصوير.
·محركات كهربائية أو بترولية 

أى مصادر أخرى للطاقة الحرارية تتواجد في المكان المراد تكييفه
أجهزة باعثة لملوثات الهواء : معدات الشواء ،التدفئة بالمواقد الغازية أو التي تعمل بالفحم ، أجهزة التفاعلات كيماوية ، مطاحن الأسمنت وكبائن الطلاء و ما شابه ذلك

 10) تحديد معدلات تسرب الهواء داخل المبني سواء يفتح الأبواب والنوافذ أو من خلال الشقق التي فى الحائط أو الشقق التي بين إطارات الأبواب ( حلق الباب ) والحوائط الملاصقة لها . وكذلك تحيد الأماكن التي تحتاج تهوية مع التكييف أو تهوية فقط ، وكذلك الأماكن التي تحتاج إلى تهوية جبرية ( باستخدام المراوح ) وتحديد معدلات طرد وسحب الهواء الفاسد منها . و السؤال هل هذه المعدلات تؤثر في الحمل الحراري بالقدر المزعج أم يمكن تجاوزها ، و عموما يمكن تقديرها ب 3% من هواء الامداد اذا لزم الامر أو تجاهلى اعتبار أنهاتدخل تحت عباءة معامل الأمان . 
 11) تحديد مسارات مبدئية للهواء المكيف وكذلك للهواء الراجع إلى وحدات التكييف بالإضافة إلى مسارات الهواء الفاسد أو المستهلك ، وتخطيط الكيفية التي يتوقع توزيع الهواء بها ، تمهيداً لاختيار أماكن الماكينات ومواقع المناور والفتحات في الأسقف والحوائط التي تسير عبرها مجارى الهواء ، وكذلك الجسور ( الكمرات ) المعترضة لتمديد مجاري الهواء ومناقشة ذلك مع زملاء المهنة : المهندس المعماري ، والإنشائي ، وأن تضع الصورة المبدئية للمسارات أمام الجميع حتى لا يحدث عوائق أثناء التنفيذ ، إذ أن على المهندس المعماري باعتباره مايسترو عملية التصميم ان يتجاوب مع متطلبات زملاءه حتى لا يضيع جهده الإبداعي بين متطلبات التكييف و الإضاءة و مقاومة الحريق والاحتياجات الأخرى ، وعلى المهندس الإنشائي أن يتعاون مراعياً متطلبات تمديد مجارى الهواء لتفادي العواشق مثل الكمرات شديدة السقوط. و المسافة المتاحة بين السقف المستعار و بطن السقف الاساسي 

 12) اختيار مواقع وحدات التكييف بعد اقتراح نوعها ( مدمجة "باكيج" ، مجزئة "سبليت" - مجزأة مركزية "سنترال سبليت" – وحدات تثليج الماء "ثشللرات" ، أبراج تبريد ، معدات تبريد بالامتصاص ) ذات تمديدات مجارى هواء أو بدون ، وما يترتب على الاختيار من أعمال إنشائية إضافية مثل تحديد نقط إرشادية فى السقف النهائي حتى يتم عمل قواعد جلوس للوحدات طبقاً لوزن الوحدة وأبعادها ، وكذلك زيادة التسليح حول الفتحات سواء في الأسقف أو الكمرات شديدة السقوط ، وأعمال معمارية مثل تماثل أجزاء المبنى وجمالياته ، وديكوراته الداخلية المقترحة ، و يفضل اشتراك مهندس الديكور ليحدد مدي طواعية مواده لاستخدام يلائم متطلبات عمليات التكييف ، و تحديد موقع لغرفة ماكينات تضم الوحدة أو الوحدات حسب المتاح من مكان . ومواقع مراوح الشفط و مراوح طرد الدخان  و مراوح معادلة الضغط و المناور التي تخدمها.

 13) يعد مهندس التكييف بناء تصوراته المبدئية فى صورة اسكتشات على المخططات المعمارية الأولية في ما يمكن تسميته: مخطط مسار single line diagram مع حسابات أحمال وكميات هواءمبدئية مع تصوره لنوعية الوحدات التي يقترح استخدامها و يضعها أمام زملائه أثناء المناقشات . 

 14) يتم ترتيب اجتماع تنسيق أعمال ، يضم كل مهندسي التصميم المكلفين بالمشروع كل في تخصصه ، وتتم مناقشة تصورات كل منهم بناء على احتياجات كل تخصص ومدي إمكانية التوفيق بين المتطلبات لتكون النتيجة مبني مثالي أو على الأقل : تصميم بلا تعقيدات أو مشاكل قد تطوف على السطح عند التنفيذ وقد يكلف تداركها عندئذ الكثير . و على الجميع أن يعطي قدرا من المرونة لصالح العمل، حيث أن سر نجاح أي عمل هو العمل كدولاب واحد team workas a .
 15) إن دراسة كافة عناصر المبني قبل وأثناء تصميمه من واجهات وأسقف مستعارة ، أعمال ديكور ، أعمال صحية متوقعة ، تمديدات أعمال الكهرباء ، أعمال مكافحة الحريق ، وتوصيلات أجهزة الإنذار ضد الحريق وكذلك العناصر الإنشائية م كمرات وأعمدة وأسقف ، ومناور ، وعزل حراري وعزل مائي ونقط تصريف مياه تكاثف الوحدات الداخلية يعتبر أمر هام لا يجب اغفاله و يجب أن تكون له مخططات ضمن أعمال التمديدات الصحية ، ومعايشة الموقع مفيدة جدا لكل الأطراف .

 16) أما إذا كان المبني قائم فعلاً فعلي مهندس التكييف دراسة كل مخططات المبني و يفضل الزيارة الميدانية للموقع لآخذ القرار المناسب حتى يتمكن من تصميم أعمال التكييف والتهويةالتي تتطلب أقل قدر من التعديلات الجوهر ية بالمبني .​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*استكمال اسس عامة*

ثالثاً : حساب الأحمال الحرارية الصيفية والشتوية:
 في ضوء التقسيم المعماري للمبني تكون مهمة مهندس التكييف عمل تقسيم بيئي للمبني من حيث الاستخدام والموقع بالنسبة للجهات الأصلية ( شمال ، شمال شرق ، شمال غرب ، جنوب ، جنوب شرق ، جنوب غرب ) ، أي يحدد الأماكن ذات النشاط الواحد والمتقاربة وتلك ذات ظروف التصميم الحرارية الواحدة ، والتي يمكن تغذيتها من وحدة واحدة مركزية ، وتلك التي تحتاج إلى وحدة خاصة بها. ويحدد أيضاً نوعية الوحدة التي تلائمها ، وعلى أقل تقدير فإنه من حيث المبدأ يتم اختيار وحدات تفوق المحسوب من الأحمال بـ 5% على الأقل وذلك لمواجهة أى أحمال طفيلية ، ويسمي ذلك بالتقسيم البيئي ZONING  ويتم حساب الحمل لكل حيز داخل المنطقة على حده . 
 فلا يعقل تغذية أي مبني – سكني أو تجارى أو مكتبي أو مختلط ( سكني إداري أو مجمع سكني تجاري متعدد الطوابق ومختلفة استخدامات أجزاءه ، أو مستشفي على أساس الحمل الحراري الكلي للمبني ككل.  ولكن يتم تقسيم المبني إلى طوابق متكررة الاستخدام وأخري ذات الاستخدامات المتعددة ، ثم يتم تقسيم الطابق الواحد إلى مناطق ZONES و كل منطقة الي حيازات SPACES ، ويتم حساب أحمال كل حيز و من ثم كل منطقة على حده ، ومن ثم يتم تحديد الوحدة أو الوحدات المغذية المناسبة لكل منطقة . و أنا أفضل بشدة استخدام و حدات لاتتجاوز الـ 25 - 28 طن تبريد و ذلك لتخفيض التكلفة. ودائما حجّم وحداتك ضمن اطار ماتعوّد المنتجون علي انتاجه ولا تلجأ للوحدات ذات القدرات التبريدية الأعلي ، و يكفي أن تعلم أن الوحدة الثلاثين طن تبريد يتجاوز ثمنها ثمن وحدتين قدرة كل منها 15 طن بنسبة 30% على أقل تقدير . (تداركت معظم الشركات ذلك في منتجاتها الجديدة الي حد ما)
فضلا عن متاعب تمرير مجاري الهواء لها و مايترتب عليه للمنافع الأخري.

 


وقبل أن ندخل في خضم الحسابات الصماء فإنه يمكن تبسيط التعريف بالحمل الحراري وتصنيفه إلى حملين أساسين هما :


 الحمل الحراري المحسوس SENSIBLE HEAT وهو ببساطة الذي يسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة المكان أو انخفاضها وعلى أساسه يتم تحديد كمية الهواء المكيف المطلوب إمداد المكان بها . 


الحمل الحراري الكامن LATENT HEAT وهو ينتج عن تواجد بخار الماء في المكان ، والعناصر المسببة لهذا الحمل متعددة وسيلي ذكرها في تفاصيل حسابات الحمال الحرارية .


عند اختيار وحدة تكييف المكان فإنه يؤخذ في الحسبان أن تتغلب سعتها التبريدية على كل من الحملين وليس أحدهما فقط .مع الأخذ في الاعتبار الحمل الحراري المحسوس تتوقف على قيمته معدل تدفق الهواء ، و ان وحدة التكثيف يجب ان تحقق التبريد المطلوب عندما تكون درجة الحرارة الخارجية اعلا ما تعاني منه المنطقة لأن انتاجية الوحدة من عطاء تبريدي تقل كلما ازدادت درجة الحرارة الخارجية كما تقل ايضا كلما ارتفعنا عن سطح البحر بينما كل الشركات تنتج معظم انتاجها من وحدات لتعمل عند 95 د ف كانتاج كمي قياسي الا انه يجب تغيير هذه السياسة نظرا للتغيرات المناخية التي طرأت و تطرأ على المنطقة وتلاحظ معاناة شاغلي المكان عندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة الخارجية للمنطقة و الكل يقول التكييف شغال طول اليوم دون جدوي و السبب ان وحدة التكثيف لا يمكنها تكثيف غاز وسيط التبريد في ظل درجات الحرارة الأعلا من ال تي صممت لأجله و بعض الجهات تقوم بتذرية الماء على مكثفات التشللرات للحصول على تبريد اكفأ رغم معرفته او جهله بأن الماء سيتلف زعانف المكثف مع الزمنو يفقد ملفات التكثيف و يضطر لاستبدالها بالكامل 


رابعاً : تحديد مسارات الهواء وقياسات مقاطعها . 
 بتحديد الحمل الحراري يصبح بالإمكان تحديد السعة التبريدية للوحدة المطلوبة ومعدل تدفق هواء الإمداد ، أي الهواء الذي سيتم معالجته من خلال هذه الوحدة. 
 يتم تحديد مكان تثبيت وحدة التكييف المختارة ، سواء كانت وحدة تداول الهواء ( وتعرف بوحدة مناولة الهواء ) AIR HANDLING UNIT ويرمز لها بالحروف A H U ، كذلك تحديد المكان المناسب لتثبيت رفيقتها الوحدة الخارجية سواء كان وحدة تكثيف مبردة بالهواء AIR COOLED CONDENSING UNIT 
و يرمز لها بالحروف ACCU ، 
أو مبردة بالماءWATER COOLED CONDENSING UNIT: WCCU 
أو وحدة تسقيع ماء WATER COOLED OR AIR COOLED CHILLER ؛ أو وحدة التكييف المدمجة ( بضم الميم وسكون الدال ) PACKAGE UNIT ويرمز لها بالحروف P U 
وتعطي كل وحدة :


رقم مسلسل أو مجموعة أرقام وحروف لتحديد هويتها وإلى أي منطقة تنتمي وأي حيز تغذي وفي أي طابق تكون و يتم رصد ذلك كله على المخططات : 
 
فعلي سبيل المثال :


الوحدة المدمجة رقم1  P U I 
تغذي الطابق الأول فنكتب P U I F I 
تغذي المنطقة الثالثة من الطابق الأول P U I F I Z 3 
الوحدة تعطي 3500 ق م د و 10 طن تبريد عند 115 د ف ، وتكتب البيانات للوحدة على الرسم عند موقعها عليها كالآتي :

 P U I F I Z 3 
 C F M 3500
TR 10 @ 115 F , 220 V/ 3 /60 , CBA : AMP: Cable size:

وبهذا يكون المصمم أعطي البيانات التي تساعد مقاول التنفيذ على اختيار الوحدة المناسبة من بين منتجات عشرات المنتجين بالسوق ولم يعطه فرصة للتلاعب بالمالك أو مهندس الإشراف ( الاستشاري ) .

 وإذا كان لدينا عدد من المناطق ذات الحمل المتقارب جداً أو المتساوي ، و يتطلب الأمر استخدام 6 وحدات مدمجة قدرة كل منها 10 ط ت عند 115 د ف ، فإننا نرمز للوحدات بمسلسل يتضمن رقم الوحدة من حيث القدرة وتسلسلها ضمن الست وحدات والمنطقة التي تغذيها Z  ، والطابق  F  الذي تقع فيه المنطقة كالآتي :- 
الوحدة المدمجة رقم 1 / 1 ، …. ، ….. ، و1/6 تكتب هكذا 
P U I / 3 F I Z 3 , P U I / 2 F I Z 2 , P U I / I F I Z 1 

 ومعني ذلك أن الوحدة رقم 1 تمثل الوحدات ذات القدرة المتماثلة ولتكن مجموعة الوحدات P U I  كل منها قدرته 10 ط ت تغذي المناطق :- Z 1 , Z 2 , Z 3 , …… , Z6 
ويتم عمل جدول يحدد معاني الرموز حتى يسهل التعامل مع المخططات الهندسية . 
 وبتحديد مكان الوحدة نحدد أطول مسار للهواء المكيف من لحظة خروجه من وحدة التكييف حتى آخر مخرج للهواء . ويتم قياس طول المسار ، وتحديد ملحقاته من كيعان ومساليب ومآخذ ( تفريعة ) ، وفلاتر تنقية وبوابات وموجهات و مخارج هواء ، وبالتالي تتحدد مقاومة هذا المسار لسريان الهواء فيه وهي ما نسميه بالضغط الإستاتيكي وهو الذي يحدد هوية وحدة مناولة الهواء .
وبمعرفة الأحمال الحرارية لكل قدم مربع من مساحة الغرفة ( الحيز SPACE / ROOM ) فإنه يمكن تحديد ما يخصها من هواء مكيف ، وبالتالي تحديد قياسات فتحات مداخل هواء الإمداد والراجع و عددها ونوعيتها طبقاً لاستخدامات المكان .

خامساً : عمل مخطط تصميم نهائي لأعمال التكييف : 

 يتوقف عدد المخططات المطلوبة على مساحة المبني ، و عدد طوابقه وهل هي متكررة أم مختلفة ، عدد المناطق البيئية في الطابق الواحد ، و مقياس الرسم المطلوب والتفاصيل المطلوبة . 
 وعلى أي الحالات ، فمخططات التصميم تكون دائماً إرشادية لمهندس التنفيذ وكذلك الإشراف حيث أنها تحدد لهما الآتي : 
·أماكن مقترحة للوحدات 
· مسارات الهواء المكيف والراجع وأبعادها وأماكن مرورها ، وهل مسارات الهواء الراجع تكون مقيدة بمجارى هواء أم تمر في السقف المستعار وهو الأفضل . 
·أماكن مخارج الهواء ونوعها وقياساتها ومعدلات تصرف الهواء منها 
·نسبة الهواء الجديد الذي سيعالج حرارياً و هل سيتم الإمداد به من خلال وحدة مستقلة أو ضمن الوحدة المخصصة للمكان . 
·القدرة الفعلية للوحدة عند أعلي د ف يمكن أن تعاني منها المنطقة . 
· تحديد أماكن بوابات منع انتشار الحريق ( F D  )  FIRE DAMPERS  وبوابات التحكم في سريان الهواء ، مراوح التهوية والشفط وقدراتها 
· مخططات بالتفاصيل النموذجية لأعمال الصاج وطرق تعليق مجاري الهواء وأعمال العزل الصوتي والحراري 
· تحديد أماكن وسعات مراوح التهوية وأنواعها ومسارات الهواء الفاسد والجديد وما إذا كانت تمر عبر مجاري هواء أم جداريه أو سقفية ومصادر الطاقة لتغذيتها بالكهرباء . 

 ويجب أن تشمل مخططات أعمال التكييف التي تخرج من مكتب التصميم ما يلي من مخططات : 

* v مخططات إرشادية لكل طابق تشمل أعمال الصاج مثل مجاري توزيع الهواء و ما يلزمها من تفصيل وتفاصيل تقنية عامة قياسية طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية المحددة من سماكنا ، و تشمل : مواصفة الكيعان و ريش التوجيه داخلها ،مناطق الانكماش والانفراج ، البوابات ، الدوسرة (مواضع الربط بين أجزاء مجاري الهواء و مواضع التقوية و نوعها) . أما بالنسبة للوحدات الداخلية ، فيتم توضيح كيفية تمديد أنابيب تصريف مياه التكاثف ، مخارج الهواء ، المكيف ، وسائل العزل الصوتي والحراري تبين عزل مواسير الفريون، والماء الثلج وطرق تعليقها والمسافات البيئية بين نقط التعليق من خلال قطاعات توضيحية و جداول ارشادية و مرفق بعض المخططات التي تبين معظم هذه التفاصيل وهي هامة لمن سيتولي اعداد و تنفيذ المخططات التنفيذية
كما تشمل المخططات التنفيذية موديل الوحدات لكل وحدة ، و يكون ضمنها مخططات فتحات الأسقف الخاصة بالدكت و المواسير و أغلفة مرور المواسير ، وخططات قطاعية تبين مسارت الدكت بعد التعديل . *

 v جدول يشمل كافة بيانات وحدات التكييف: قدراتها للتغلب على الحمل المحسوس ، قدرتها الفعلية الكلية عند درجة حرارة الموقع الخارجية ، الموديل الارشادي للوحدة ( مقترح ) ، نوعها ، كمية الهواء المكيف المطلوبة منها ، كمية الهواء الجديد الداخل إليها ، احتياجاتها من الكهرباء ، قدرة سخانات التدفئة ان وجدت ، مكان تركيبها والمكان الذي ستغذيه بالهواء المكيف ، و مرفق جداول ارشادية مخنارة كنماذج لكيفية تدوين هذه البيانات 

* v *مخططات بسقف المكان محدد عليها : 
 مواقع تثبيت ماكينات التكييف ، فتحات نزول المواسير ومجاري الهواء : هواء الإمداد وهواء الراجع ، المناور التي تخدم مجاري الهواء و مواسير نقل وسيط التبريد 
ملحوظة هامة جداً :- يراعي أن تكون فتحات مرور مجاري الهواء أكبر من قياس المجري نفسه ب 20 سم على الأقل لإتاحة الفرصة لعمليات العزل والوزن أو لتعديل مفاجئ ، أما فتحات الأسقف فيجب أن تكون متطابقة فوق بعضها إذا كان مجري الهواء ينزل من السقف إلى الدور الأرضي مثلاً أو إلى طوابق متتالية ، وأن يراعي في الفتحات السقفية أن تزاد بمقدار يتيح ضمان استقامة التكييف الهابط أو الصاعد لتفادي التواء المجري كلما ازداد طوله . ويراعي أن يكون لهذه المناور فتحات تفتيش ذات قياس مناسب لأعمال التثبيت و الصيانة . 
 مخططات توزيع الهواء لكل طابق أو منطقة منه علي حدة وأن لا يقل مقياس الرسم عن واحد إلى خمسين . مع مراعاة تطابق فتحات الأسقف مع التي تعلوها . 

سادساً : إعداد كراسة المواصفات لأعمال التكييف تشمل الآتي : 
· توصيف الوحدات التي يشملها أعمال التكييف للمبني من مكيفات ومرطبات و أغمال صاج ، ومراوح تهوية والبوابات المختلفة الأنواع ، وأجهزة الكنترول ووسائل العزل الصوتي والحراري ، وسائل التعليق والتثبيت ، وكيفية تجميع مجاري الهواء وملحقاتها . 

· يتم توصيف وحدات التكييف علي النحو التالي :- 
1- وحدة تكييف مجزأة ( سبليت ) :- تبريد فقط / أو حار – بارد ، القدرة الفعلية للوحدة ــطن تبريد عند درجة حرارة خارجية ـ- د ف ( د م ) ، طاقة التبريد المحسوس _____ وحدة حرارية بريطانية .
2-الوحدة الخارجية : 
وسيط التبريد الرئيسي ____ عدد الكمبرسورات ____ عدد دوائر التبريد ، مضخة حرارية من عدمه . 
الوحدة الداخلية :- قائمة على الأرض / جداريه / معلقة تحت السقف المستعار / مخفاة فوق السقف المستعار / أو ذات مجاري هواء تغطي المنطقة رقم ــ المحدودة بين المحاور: -- -- ، تعمل بالتمدد المباشر للفريون / تعمل بالماء المثلج . 
كمية هواء الإمداد ـــــــ ق م د ، 
نسبة الهواء النقي ـــــــ % ، 
الطاقة الكهربائية ـــ فولت ــــ فاز ------ هرتز 
ملف التدفئة ـــــــــــ كيلووات
وحدة ترطيب سعة ــــ جالون / دقيقة 

3- وحدة تكييف مدمجة ( باكيج ) : وتوصف بألطريقة السابقة إلا أنه يتم حذف كلمتي وحدة خارجية ووحدة داخلية لمزيد من التفاصيل أنظر جدول الكميات بملاحق الكتاب . 

سابعاً :- طرح كراسة المواصفات علي مقاولي التنفيذ . 
 بعد إتمام المخططات التصميمية وكراسة المواصفات وجداول الكميات يتم طرحها علي المقاولين ، ولضمان جدية المقاول فإنه يتم تسليم كراسة المواصفات نظير مبلغ يوازي قيمة طباعتها هي والمخططات. 
يتقدم مقاولي التنفيذ بعروض أسعارهم إما للمالك أو للاستشاري مباشرة او للمقاول الرئيسي للعملية وذلك حسب رؤية المالك للأمور. ​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*استكمال : اسس عامة*


----------



## issam.alhiti (26 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود القيم ، وكل عام وانت بخير 

عصام الهيتي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و انتم بخير و مشكور لزيارتكم و تعليقكم وارجو ان تبدي رأيك في باقي المواضيع و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م علي الربيعي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## eng.jsm (11 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بن عباس (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
شرح مفيد


----------



## السيد احمد (31 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمه


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود وصراحة انا من عشاق مواضيع الاستاذ المهندس صبري سعيد في التكييف 0


----------



## ahmed_n (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم،،أيُها العزيز..أستاذنا الكبير مهندس/ صبري سعيد..تالله لأني أصبحتُ من محبي هذا المنتدى لما تروي به عطشنا للعلم والتعلم..وأسئل الله الكريم ان يثوبك بكل حرف ألف ألف حسنة، وأن أصحاب العلم الذين يبتغون فيه وجه الباري لمنزلة عند الله والناس..وليشرفني أن أكون من تلاميذك..والسلام عليكم


----------



## ثروت البسيونى (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الافاضل ارجو التكرم بتزويدنا بمعلومات عن مواصفات سماكنا لاعمال التكييف المركزي مع خالص الشكر


----------



## سمير سعد79 (3 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررين


----------



## ammar-sl (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ذرى (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم الرجاء مساعدتي في مجال انه اني مهندسة ميكانيكية ومطلوب مني باسرع وقت احتساب الاحمال الحرارية لمسجد ماهي ابسط الطرق المستخدمة للحساب ودون استخدام برامج معقدة لايسمح به الوقت الحالي هل يمكن الحساب ع اساس المساحة ام كيف
شكرة لكم تعاونكم اختكم ذرى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي و زملائي 
اشكرك يازميلنا العزيز المهندس احمد_ ن ارجو لكم اتوفيق و التفوق وانا تحت امرك و امر زملائك اثابنا الله جميعا و بلغنا الجنة 
اختنا الزميلة ذري ، بارك الله فيكم
تستطيعي ان تضربي مساحة المكان مقدرة بالمتر المربع بالرقم 0.07 و ستحصلين على قيمة حمل التبريد بالطن تبريد فاذا كان المكيفات ستكون اسبليت او اي نوع اقسمي الحمل على قدرة الوحدة التي تنوي استخدامها و لتكن 5 طن تبريد فتحصلي على عدد الوحدات اللازمة من نفس فئة الخمسة طن 
جعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامر السعدني (9 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس على خبرة السنين الي بتدهيلنا و يجزيك كل خير و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## eng usama_as (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك بس ياريت لو في مثال عملي لحساب الاحمال الحرارية لzone معين يبقى ليك جزيل الشكر
زادك الله من علمه


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (31 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك يحميك الله


----------



## احمد بيو (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ماشاء الله عليك*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك م/ صبري 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأثابك على المجهود خيرا


----------



## eng_mshmsh (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس صبري


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (16 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المساعد 1 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا على مروركم جميعا و اتمني لكم التوفيق 
رجاء ان تتكرموا بمقترحاتكم ان وجدتم نقصا في المعلومة او خطأ ففوق كل ذي علم عليم
و من يتمكن من اضافة جدول او مخطط او منحني او صورة من الموقع مفيدة تضيف قيمة للموضوع في فايلات مرفقة اكون ممنون


----------



## نشأت البسطويسى محم (18 يناير 2012)

لكم خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حيدراكرم (10 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك أستاذ م.صبري على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أغسطس 2012)

ان شاء الله ستجدون المزيد في كتابي المرجع العملي في أعمال التكييف المركزي 
و اشكركم على مروركم و سأشكركم أكثر عند تلقي رغبتكم في اقتناء الكتاب


----------



## adel 49 (11 أغسطس 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ان شاء الله ستجدون المزيد في كتابي المرجع العملي في أعمال التكييف المركزي
> و اشكركم على مروركم و سأشكركم أكثر عند تلقي رغبتكم في اقتناء الكتاب








السلام عليكم فيضان العطااااء
مثلي مثل جميع إخواني بالمنتدى نتلهف شوقا لظهور هذه اللؤلؤة إلى النور ,
لي إقتراح ..... مجرد إقتراح , قابل للتأييد أو الرفض
لو كان المطلوب طبع عدد ( س ) كتاب بسعر ( ص ) دولار
فما المانع من زيادة سعر الكتاب إلى الضعف مع تقليص عدد النسخ المطبوعة إلى النصف

ولكم حرية الأختيار أخي الكريم


----------



## yazanawa19 (11 أغسطس 2012)

[Grand merci pour ces informations précieuses et bénéfique pour une étude et une élaboration d'un CCTP cahier des clauses techniques particulières
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ELSAID THABET (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير ياكبير المهندسين العرب وبارك لك فى صحتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## mechanical_man (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا معلمنا الفاضل


----------



## abdelsalamn (29 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك اله خيرا يامهندس صبرى وتعلمنا منك الكثير الوفير جعله الله فى ميزان اعمالك ومنتظرين طرق حساب الحمل الحرارى للتتكييف والتدفئه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك على المرور و كل شيء موجود باذن الله في الكتاب و لللأسف عدد من دفعوا ثمن الكتاب ستة زملاء فقط من مائتين حاجز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (3 نوفمبر 2012)

Hello Eng. Sabry ,
How we can buy he book in Egypt.

Thanks


----------



## Maher Hussain (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed26 (19 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك مهندس صبرى*


----------



## بسيوني حسن (19 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير
*


----------



## abdelsalamn (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (7 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد لبيب حسبن (7 مايو 2013)

كيف يمكن اقتناء الكتاب بالرياض معك م محمد لبيب حسين 0545994049


----------



## mahmood mrbd (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مايو 2013)

شكرا على مروركم 
تستطيع قراءة المشاركات 14و 15 و 16 من كوضوع دعزة لاقتناء الكتاب


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.القاضى1 (2 يوليو 2013)

بجد مجهود رائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وننتظر المزيد من خبراتكم
ولى سؤال فى تصميم الدكت بعد تصميم المشروع الاول لى على برنامج ductsizer كنت قد اخترت headloss .06 وثبت احدى ضلعى الصاج وهو الارتفاع على 40سم ولكن وجت ان فى نهايات الصاج وخصوصا فى الاطوال البعيده يخرج الصاج صغير جدا ليصل الى 10و12.5 سم فى النهاية ولااعرف كيف اعمل تعديل له ولااعرف هل التكييف ال\ى اخترته يستطيع ان يصل الى اخر نقطه بكمية الهواء المطلوبة علما بان القدرة مظبوطه ولكن عند المسافات البعيدة لااعرف 
ولكم منى كل الشكر


----------



## hassanabdohassan (2 يوليو 2013)

ثانكس


----------



## hassanabdohassan (2 يوليو 2013)

اسعدتنااااااا ايها السعيييييييييييييييييييييييييد:7:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يوليو 2013)

أخي الكريم استخدم 0.08 كمعامل احتكاك لكل 100 قدم من طول الدكت و تثبيت ارتفاع مقطع الدكت يكون طبقا لما هو متاح فوق السقف المستعار من فراغ فإذا كان ارتفاع الفراغ اقل من 50 سم ثبت عند 12 بوصة أو 14 بوصة


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (20 أغسطس 2013)

احسنتم الايجاز ودقة الشرح


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للسؤال عن أبعاد الدكت ووصول الزميل الي مقاسات 100 ملليمتر لطول الدكت وهل سيصل الهواء الي ابعد نقطة ام لا ؟ 
أنا الحقيقة لي مأخذ على الزملاء المصممون و هو اختياره لمكان الوحدة مما يجعله مضطرا لاستخدام دكت طويل دون داع و يترتب على ذلك ضرورة استخدام وحدة ذو ضغط استاتيكي عالي القيمة مما يرهق جيب المالك و ربما يتأذي منه مقاول التكييف و على أي الحالات طالما انت تستخدم وحدات داخلية كونسيلد فلا بد من التنيق مع المعماري لاختيار مكان منايب يتوسط منطقة الإستفادة ، و بالتالي يتفرع منك الدكت و بقياسات معقولة و انا سبق قلت ان اختيار قياس ارتفاع الدكت يكون ذو أهمية كبري خاصة لعدم التصادم مع وضعية السقف الجمالي ( المستعار )


----------



## نضال الفقير (20 أغسطس 2013)

اريد معرفة كيفية توصيل ثيرموستات t6861
للضرورة
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أغسطس 2013)

لازم فني متمرس لأن أي خطأ في الأطراف قد يسبب كارثة و بعض الثرموستاتات تختلف من ماركة لأخري 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق و إذا حصلت على شرح واضح تكرم علينا به


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (21 أغسطس 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

